# Looking for Cyclocross Help In Lewisburg, WV



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

The title says it all. I have a bike but no experience or know of where to ride. Any help would be great.

-Links


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

Links found your thread while searching for the same. Have you posted in the cyclocross forum? I'm in Brunswick, Md. about 15 min. from Harpers Ferry.


----------



## DaveFromWV (Jul 31, 2009)

Cyclocross is for sissies!!


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

nice you must be one of those weekend warrior roadies with a fat gut, expensive carbon fiber bike, and euro bibs huh??


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

Take it easy C-Lo, Dave is a friend of mine and just giving me some grief. He does wear Euro bibs though.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I knew it!!  

sorry Dave. I retract my previous post. 

Links did you find anywhere to ride? how close are you to Harpers Ferry?


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

I went to a race in Fayetteville this past weekend, they have a group that rides around there. But that's about an hour or so away. I'm not sure where Harpers Ferry is, I'll have to look.


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

Lewisburg to Harpers Ferry = 3 hrs and 45 min.


----------



## DaveFromWV (Jul 31, 2009)

C-lo, you got 2 out of 3. I'm not the skinniest guy and I do where Euro bibs. I wouldn't classify my Fuji as expensive though. Oh wait, I just remembered I have a picture from my last race:


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

I bet he's great on the descents.


----------

